# Magic Saturday Feb 25



## Abubob (Feb 21, 2012)

Couldn't make it for the meet up on the 11th but is anyone showing for the 25th? Could be good! Looks like snow!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, we'll be there (myself, wife, and friend)
All on skis...alpinezone sticker on our helmets!


----------



## Abubob (Feb 22, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Yep, we'll be there (myself, wife, and friend)
> All on skis...alpinezone sticker on our helmets!



Cool! Look for a old guy with a bunch of stickers and a GoPro on his helmet.


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of going on Sunday ... anyone be there then?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

I thinking of going Saturday, have some tickets I need to use up.


----------



## reefer (Feb 23, 2012)

I should be there Sunday unless theres a big difference in snowfall from south to north.............if they get half a foot I'm there. Could be there Saturday also, but Bromley with some friends is also an option Saturday for me. May have to edit this post tomorrow afternoon.............
snowdancin' tonight...........................
Skiing two days somwhere this weekend..........................


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

would like to attend this weekend, outlook not promising tho.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> would like to attend this weekend, outlook not promising tho.



I have some tickets if you want to barter for them.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I have some tickets if you want to barter for them.



i'll let you know.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 23, 2012)

20% off coupons up on Magic's website...$47 is pretty sweet for what should be a great day. Wonder if 6" gets ropes dropped on most of the mtn?


----------



## reefer (Feb 23, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> 20% off coupons up on Magic's website...$47 is pretty sweet for what should be a great day. Wonder if 6" gets ropes dropped on most of the mtn?



From what I saw Sunday, most of the hill will be in play. Probaly not the Black and Red lines, Magician (although someone will do them), 
Bring the rock skis....................................................


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I thinking of going Saturday, have some tickets I need to use up.



Do It!! 

MTN FUN and I will be in attendance for a full day of adventure and debauchery!


----------



## hammer (Feb 23, 2012)

Just over 2 hours according to the GPS...need to think about this.  What's the latest on the timing/amount of snowfall for southern VT?


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll be there Sunday!


----------



## Abubob (Feb 24, 2012)

hammer said:


> Just over 2 hours according to the GPS...need to think about this.  What's the latest on the timing/amount of snowfall for southern VT?



Looks like the bulk of the snow will hit over night in the wee hours Saturday morning. There should be a few inches of untouched fresh wet snow for first chair. Wax yer boards!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Do It!!
> 
> MTN FUN and I will be in attendance for a full day of adventure and debauchery!



I should be there solo between 9-10. Look for me on the blues!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I should be there solo between 9-10. Look for me on the blues!



Ok will do! Cara and I won't be there until 10ish but look for my red jacket and blue "gun smoke" colored helmet. Will be lapping big red on my sponsored chair #64!


----------



## Nick (Feb 24, 2012)

Not happening for me  some personal stuff came up ..... enjoy the snow


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2012)

Should we be concerned about the wind today?


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 25, 2012)

It's windy for sure but the Red chair is pretty sheltered and should be able to spin. Free refills in the woods today for sure!


----------

